# Sticky  Professional Calibrators - Where are you at and what areas do you service?



## mechman

I know there's a thread like this at avs, but we might as well have one here as well for our members. This is for certified professionals only - no comments. Comments will be removed.

Company Name
Location
Areas of Service/Specialty
Anything else you'd like to add

***No links***


----------



## RayJr

I'm Ray Coronado from SoCalHT( RayJr ) located in Palmdale,CA. 
I service the greater Southern California Area.

I offer Video and Audio Calibration

My Video equipment and software:

-Calman Pro Video Calibration Software Ver. 3.x and 4.x
-XRite i1Pro spectroradiometer
-Xrite Chroma 5 Colorimeter
-SpectraCal C6 Color Analyzer
-Accupel HDG-4000 Pattern Generator
-AVFoundry VideoForge HDMI Digital Video Generator
-Spears&Munsil HD Benchmark , DVE HD Basic Blu-Ray, AVSHD video test discs.

I am a THX Video Certified Professional and Certified Audyssey Installer.

My Contact Info is:

Ray Coronado
SoCalHT
818-396-7457


----------



## buzzard767

Buzz Schranz
THX Certified Video Calibrator

BuzzCalibrates
Naples, FL mid-October through mid-May
Wausau, WI in the summer - frequent trips to Minneapolis

Software:
ChromaPure Pro
ControlCal for Panasonic VT30 Plasmas
DVDO iScan Duo Controller

Hardware:
X-Rite i1Pro Spectrophotometer
X-Rite Display 3 Colorimeter
X-Rite Chroma 5 Colorimeter
Accupel DVG-5000 2D/3D Signal Generator

239-248-5069


----------



## donnymac

I am a THX Certified Video Calibrator. I perform calibrations in Florida and southern Georgia and am available 24/7 at your convenience. 

I use the following test equipment and software to calibrate your display.

- X-RITE i1Pro Spectroradiometer
- Spectracal C6 Tristimulus Colorimeter
- ACCUPEL DVG-5000 Digital Video Calibration 2D & 3D Pattern Generator
- CalMAN 4.3 Pro Video Calibration Software
- Digital Video Essentials Calibration DVD (HD-DVD and Blu-ray version)
- AVS HD 709 Calibration DVD
- ControlCal ISFccc for Panasonic VT25, VT30 and Pioneer displays
- Calman VT30/DT30 Auto-Cal software



Don McLaughlin
Precision Video Calibraitons
Belleview, Fl
352-233-5002


----------



## dsskid

Hello, 

My name is John and I'm an ISF Certified Video Calibrator located in New York, servicing the Long Island and NYC area. 

Calibration is not my main source of income, so my calibrations are only performed on weekends. I calibrate to feed a passion. 

Service Area:

Long Island 
NYC Area
Equipment:

Sencore OTC 1000 Tristimulus Colorimeter
X-RITE Eyeone Pro Spectroradiometer
DPG1000 Pattern Generator
Software:

CalMAN 
ControlCal ISFccc
Calibration Discs:

Digital Video Essentials - Blu Ray 
AVS HD 709 
Spears & Munsil
John Bartolotta
*JB Home Theatre Calibrations*
ISF Certified Calibrator
516-244-4675


----------



## umr

AccuCal™ - Calibration And Design Services

My name is Jeff Meier and I offer video and audio calibration services for all types of displays out of Four Seasons Missouri. I also offer audio and video design services to assist you in obtaining the best value from your home theater. Tours are frequently scheduled around the state and nationally. I believe that the home theater experience consists of both audio and video reproduction. I offer exceptional quality in both areas that support that belief. My clientele consists of home theater enthusiasts, post production, movie professionals, music professionals, large commercial audio and video installations and am frequently called in to correct others work.

My color measurement instrument is the most accurate and sensitive portable spectrophotometer from the leading color measurement company Photo Research. This device along with my proprietary software and methodology guarantees that you will receive the best color calibration that one can have. When used to setup a high quality display the results are nothing short of astounding. Various other test equipment and reference material are used to optimize your display performance so you receive the image quality you paid for.

My audio capabilities go far beyond simple setup and extend into optimizing your audio within your acoustic environment. My audio test tools are the same as that used by the major studios. This along with my experience allows you to purchase this service at a phenomenal price point.

Current Major Cities Served: Austin, Baltimore. Boston, Chicago, Cincinnati, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, D.C., Houston, Indianapolis, Los Angeles, New Orleans, New York, Oklahoma City, Philadelphia, Saint Louis, San Antonio, San Diego, San Francisco, Tulsa

Current States Served: Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, Mississippi, Missouri, Nebraska, New Jersey, New Mexico, New Hampshire, New York, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin, Wyoming

Current Traveling Schedule: Available on website.

Video Calibration Equipment: Photo Research PR-670 spectroradiometer, AccuCal™ Software with a GretagMacbeth spectroradiometer, AEMC CA813 light meter, AccuPel HDG-4000 Test Pattern Generator, Sencore VP403C Generator, VideoForge HD/3D Pattern Generator, Philips PM5936/10 front projector CRT color analyzer, Philips PM5936/00 CRT color analyzer and a Sony PVM-96 D65 reference display. ControlCal to access ISF modes in various products that require it.

Video Test Software: HD-DVD movies, Blu-Ray Movies, Digital Video Essentials 720p & 1080i D-VHS test tapes, AviaPro DVD test discs, THX Demo and Setup Laserdisc, Video Essentials System Setup Laserdisc and numerous other test DVDs.

Audio Calibration Equipment: Sencore SP495 Audio Analyzer.Earthworks M30 Measurement Microphone, ACO Pacific MK224PH Type 1 Measurement Microphone, TrueRTA™ Real Time Analyzer, Direct Sound Measurement, Waterfall Charts, CARA Design Software, Room Optimizer and Room Sizer Design Software.

Audio Test Software: Gold Line's "The 5.1 Audio Toolkit", Ovation's "Avia Guide To Home Theater", THX Calibration Disc, Various Movies and Audio Recordings in stereo and surround formats.

Certifications: Imaging Science Foundation, THX Certified Home Theater Technician Level II, Education: B.S. Engineering.

W. Jeff Meier
AccuCal™
573-480-9664


----------



## Chad B

I'm Chad B, ISF and THX certified video calibrator from HDTVbyChadB.

I live in Ohio, but I travel to many states (at least half the continental US). Primary service areas include but are not limited to OH, VA, PA, IN, MI, Chicago, etc.

I use the Jeti 1211 5nm reference spectroratiometer, C6 colorimeter, CalMAN Commercial, and I just got ChromaPure Pro. I've been calibrating professionally since 2002.

I also do audio calibrations, which is what brought me here.


----------



## gregct

All High Def LLC - Info deleted; obsolete.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo

Shawn Byrne
Erskine Group/Cinema Forte

5+ years of experience for both audio and video calibration.

THX Certified Video Calibrator
Home Acoustics Alliance Level III Design Certified
Professional Audyssey Installer
CEDIA Member

We service all builds of Erskine Group and Cinema Forte world wide. For personal service of audio and video calibration non related to Erskine Group or Cinema Forte, I service Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Iowa, Oklahoma, Colorado and occasionally Minnesota and Eastern portions of the Dakotas.

My equipment list:

*Video Calibration*
CalMan Professional 3.7/4.5
X-Rite i1 Pro Spectrophotometer
Konica-Minolta CS200 
Quantum Data 780 Handheld HDMI Analyzer 1.4a compliant
Accupel HDG-5000 
ControlCal Software for Pioneer and Panasonic displays
Avia Pro 
DVE (DVD, HD-DVD and Blu-ray)
AVS Blu-ray disc
S&M Blu-ray and HD-DVD test discs
THX DVD Test Disc
THX Blu-ray 3D Test Disc

*Design*
TurboCAD Professional v.18 Platinum
MATLAB v.7 for acoustic software design
AV Pro Software

*Audio Calibration*
Sencore SP495 EX w/Type 1 mic
Sencore MX399
Sencore DAG5161
SoundPro Link
RS-95 Acoustic Software
QSC Signal and Venue Manager
Audyssey v.3.5
Numerous other software packages and test discs

----------------------------------------------
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.erskine-group.com
www.cinemaforte.net


----------



## FinkPR

Paul Fink
The Stereo Shoppe in Williamsport PA 570-323-9014
ISF Calibrator 
Sencore OTC1000
Sencore VP401 Signal Generator

Audyssey Pro Calibrator


----------



## Doug Blackburn

Well, don't see any way to delete or edit older posts. That's a problem because I moved since entering my information in post #7 in this thread... here's the old #7 post updated with my new information...

Doug Blackburn
dB theatriCAL
California - San Francisco Bay Area
- Calibration of projection systems (front & rear) and flat panel video displays
- 2-D and 3-D calibration
- grayscale and color management system (CMS), 125 point LUT calibration for Lumagen Radiance processors
- gamma calibration when the available controls support "fixing" gamma)
- all current display technologies... plasma, CCFL/LCD, LED/LCD, DLP, projectors with lamp or LED lighting

Equipment:
Konica-Minolta CS-200 Chroma meter ($14,000 meter)
CalMAN Professional software (current version)
Video Forge signal generator with 2-D and 3-D test patterns

Certifications/Experience
- ISF certification
- THX Video Calibration certification
- 34 years of experience developing and supporting professional imaging systems at Eastman Kodak Co. (retired)
- equipment reviewer for Widescreen Review magazine and Soundstage Network publications
- I'm a Lumagen Radiance XE 3D user and calibrate it frequently at home for use with different display products, so am very familiar with Radiance calibration

contact: [email protected]

Pricing: each calibration is different, but most calibrations are $325 for the first 3.5 hours plus $55 an hour after the first 3.5 hours. 3.5 hours is usually enough time to calibrate grayscale and CMS for 2-D video displays. Be aware that 2-D calibration has (so far) no effect on 3-D images. 2-D and 3-D are completely separate calibrations - as different as 2 completely separate TVs (except I don't have to tear down and setup again at a different location). Adding 3-D calibration usually adds 2-2.5 hours to the calibration ($110-$140 in addition to the $325 for the first 3.5 hours). I still do not get results from CalMAN's auto-cal feature that are as good as manual calibrations, so as of spring 2013 I am still doing manual calibrations in order to maximize image quality. At this time, auto-cal is leaving visible (to me) errors in spite of low measured/calculated errors. I do not get those errors when doing manual calibrations. Auto-cal is used for Lumagen Radiance 125-point LUT calibrations though... there's really no other practical option for that.


----------



## lcaillo

I deleted it for you Doug. Thanks for updating your information.


----------



## Mr_Freedom

Edward Bibb
Let it Flow Enterprises
Calibration and Installation Services
(318)938-8204
www.letitflowenterprises.com

Let It Flow Enterprises is a technical services company. Our services, specializing in Home Theater systems, include installation and calibration of audio and video, for projectors, CRTs, and flat panel displays. Serving the entire South Central US, with offices in the Greater Shreveport/Bossier City La. area, let us be a source of satisfaction for your next audio/video calibration and home theater installation needs. Only ISF I&II certified integrator in Louisiana.

Call us at (318) 938-8204. We appreciate your business and your satisfaction is guaranteed. 

All calibrations performed by the X-Rite i1Pro 2 Enhanced spectrophotometer, SpectraCal C6 colorimeter and Enhanced Chroma 5 colorimeter using the AVFoundry VideoForge (2D/3D) pattern generator powered by CalMan 5 Ultimate calibration software. 
Audio calibration performed manually with the RS SPL meter 33-2055 and the Digital Video Essentails audio calibration disc.

ISF I&II Certified
HAA Certitifed
4 years experience
Bonded, Insured, and Licensed


----------



## Nyal Mellor

Hi I'm Nyal Mellor of Acoustic Frontiers LLC. We are based in Fairfax, Marin County, CA and primarily service the SF Bay Area but we do work nationally and even internationally using both remote and onsite working methods.

I was born in England and educated at the world renowned Oxford University. I maintain active blogs on Home Theater Design and Acoustics and participate in a number of forums including HTS, AVS and What's Best Forum. I've also authored a number of articles and white papers on room acoustics. I love helping fellow enthusiasts create and improve their audio or home theater systems!

Our specialty is acoustic design and calibration but we do offer video calibration services too:
- home theater audio calibration (certified HAA Level I and II)
- home theater video calibration (certified ISF Level I)
- two channel speaker setup
- subwoofer integration
- room EQ
- room acoustic analysis
- acoustic treatment design
- home theater design
- listening room design

You can reach me at 415 524 8741 or via the contact form on our website. We also have a great home theater showroom and would be happy to show you around and talk you through how it was designed, built and calibrated.


----------

